# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...9/18/22



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 18, 2022)

Well I got 8 bikes this week, 6 were free and 2 were $40. 2 of them went to heaven (bicycle graveyard). I also found some Torrington bars for the cruiser.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 18, 2022)

Not old, but worth a mention!
Dyna Mooneyes with Discs.
Original paint bike, in very nice original condition. This is the 2nd Mooneyes that I have acquired with original Mooneyes Discs over the last few years that is truly worth a thumbs up when talking about these bikes.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 18, 2022)

Dosen't have to be old to be beautiful.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 18, 2022)

Tank from a fellow caber!

From all black to patina match! Not terrible!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2022)

A few smalls thanks to fellow CABErs and new shoes for my latest whip!


----------



## genesmachines (Sep 18, 2022)

I found this Schwinn Deluxe Stingray, serial numbered J4, sometime after Oct 1964. Remember "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder", one mans junk is anothers treasure! It does look to be complete, has a Goodyear front tire and a made in Japan "groove tread"? rear. I hope to put it on DOND tomorrow or tue, have to loosen a couple nuts and bolts first. Have a good week, GO BILLS


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 18, 2022)

No bicycles for me in fact I let a few go from my collection this month.  I did pick up locally a large Buddy L tanker and a Keystone wrecker both mid 1920’s.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 18, 2022)

I agree with everything you said especially  the GO BILLS part!!


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 18, 2022)

I can't go to the semi-annual Redneck Rumble without coming home with something interesting. I have always had an interest in backyard engineered motorized bikes so I was really happy to run across this contraption. I've got several running period correct engines so it should be an easy project. 
I also ran across a "Rocket Sprocket" on a table full of non-bicycle related junk so it was quite a bargain!


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

CeeBee said:


> I can't go to the semi-annual Redneck Rumble without coming home with something interesting. I have always had an interest in backyard engineered motorized bikes so I was really happy to run across this contraption. I've got several running period correct engines so it should be an easy project.
> I also ran across a "Rocket Sprocket" on a table full of non-bicycle related junk so it was quite a bargain!
> 
> View attachment 1697578
> ...



This home made scooter is awesome!


----------



## ranman (Sep 18, 2022)

Some smalls for a project. Thank you Jacob!


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 18, 2022)

A quiet week but I did buy this belt drive Parlee at a yard sale. And a kids Electra I don’t have a pic of the Electra on my phone sorry.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2022)

This week I found a 6 Million Dollar Man at the Thrift Store,









My wife bought me another "13" ball at  a Flea Market a few towns over...






And she wanted to show Yall her treasures from the Flea Market & Thrift Stores this week...






Happy Sunday Yall!   😎


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 18, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> No bicycles for me in fact I let a few go from my collection this month.  I did pick up locally a large Buddy L tanker and a Keystone wrecker both mid 1920’s.
> 
> View attachment 1697560
> 
> ...



Love that Keystone Wrecker !! 😍 Keystone was about 10 miles from me…


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 18, 2022)

No bicycles but got some more 4 cylinder magnetos for Indian and Henderson motorcycles and a old smudge pot …


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> This week I found a 6 Million Dollar Man at the Thrift Store,



*BAM! *Just like that back to Christmas day ten years old. Thank you for that much needed trip, does he still have his bionic parts in his arm? My fingers are crossed.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2022)

GOT MORE GUNS AND HOLSTER SETS , AND A NICE LIGHT


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2022)

I picked up this nice red reflector to go with the front I had. These will adorn one of my bikes now that I have a set. Also @Glenn Rhein made a killer donation of this absolutely beautiful Schwinn American to my wife's food pantry charity auction next month. Thank you again Glenn. Happy Sunday to all hopefully you have a funday Sunday like me.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2022)

I was fortunate for @Classicriders to hook me up with a great deal on the perfect pedals for my Western Flyer that will be built as a tribute to my Dad who passed on November 1. The day after I picked up the bike from my friend Tony.



















Absolutely perfect!!🥰🥰

Thank you Greg!


----------



## mike j (Sep 18, 2022)

Finished this Ammonite reproduction out of local sandstone from an old railroad bridge. Years of iron leeching into the stone gave it an interesting patina IMHO. Hoisted a celebratory pint and it helps show the scale too.


----------



## stezell (Sep 18, 2022)

Hey Chris @oldfart36 I picked up a comfortable cruiser as well. They don't always have to be old to be cool man!

Sean


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 18, 2022)

*Well Im doin my part for the environment and swaped out Ye Ole Carter 4 Barrel for an Eldlebrock 600,on my 56 Wagon A visit from the one and only Bob You made our day here at the house ,,I cleaned up my 56 Jet Flo and traded out for some signs at the Santa Rosa Gas Bash,,and came out real good on that deal,,and some odds and ends for the house  Ya All Have a Nice Day and for those on the road to MLane Safe Travels and lots of photos



























































*


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2022)

I put an *original NOS red line Slik* ( Ebay/Gary and Lori at Koolest Stuff) and a *NOS front Superior* ( Ebay) on the all original '68 Apple Krate along with a Schwinn approved Huret speedo ( I was fresh out of "Sting Ray's/anyone got one that's not frozen?) and cable ( a bit long), soon to be adjusted. All 5 gears ( HI-LOW) work great. This bike has obvious "patina" ( over used word) but is a dream of a survivor. Note, 1969 plate was used for color, bike is a '68.





I must admit I had a booger of a time re lining and installing the chain ( no master link to be found on the original chain?) after putting the red line Slik on. I'm not used to working on multi speed derailer bikes even after 55+ years ( that would have me wrenching at age 10) of playing "bike mechanic"?

 I'll share the story from @Old Iron Bob ( Son) who sold me the bike. I quote:

*"I'm selling my November of 1968 Schwinn Apple Krate in very good, all original condition.  I purchased it from the original owner who received it in 1968 as her Christmas present. She took exceptional care of the bike and even retained the original owners manual.  Its lived it entire life in sunny Orange County, California so heavy rust won't ever be an issue. 

Nothing on the bike has been repainted or re-chromed, just cleaned/lubed so it can be ridden.  The only non-original part on the bike is the under seat reflector.  It was gone when found so another '68 "two pie" reflector was purchased and installed. Some of the pogo seat clamp bolts are also not original but were period replacements so i left them alone

The bike has no front fender, white metallic seat with red stripes, wide handle bars, "8 Ball" straight arm 5 speed shifter and Red Line rear slick tire, all which are unique to the 1968's.  The crank/gooseneck also sport 68 marks along with "LXX" on the rear dropout.  Currently the bike is sporting reproduction tires but the original Red Line rear slick and Superior front tire are included, along with the original Schwinn Approved inner tubes/rim bands and Schwinn owners manual with serial number matching the frame.  Even the chain is original with minimal wear.  The original tires have dry rot/sidewall cracks that wouldn't hold together for riding i had to swap them out.   

When new, it was never ridden much and was put it away once she received her brand new Honda Trail 70 in 1972.  The paint has some small nicks and surface rust spots but it really shines in the sun.  Most of the chrome has typical peppering but it also presents well.  The original shift cable was broken so i opted to replace all 3 (shifter and brake lines) with new but run through the old housings.  The old cables are in the box containing the brake pads that i also replaced since they were rock hard.  

From the showroom at the time of purchase, it was equipped with a Sport Light and friction drive generator.  The light has damage to the lens and the generator was a bit hard to turn so those were left off for a cleaner look.  Again, those are included in the big box of parts included with the bike. 

Everything was broken down to individual pieces to be cleaned, polished and lubed. More could be done to clean it further but i was happy with the results you seen below. 

The shifts are extremely smooth and brakes will even slow my large frame with ease.  Similar to my Cadillac's, its hard to ride this thing without smiling the entire time."*


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2022)

I also installed some original Schwinn Approved "Sting Ray" speedo's on my Pea, Orange, and Lemon, albeit 2 of the heads were frozen ( dang!) so I had to pull inner cables. They are display/inside now ( Apple's a rider in garage Man Cave



) so no biggy, but still it gets under my "craw". "That's Craw. not Craw!!"


----------



## stoney (Sep 18, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> No bicycles for me in fact I let a few go from my collection this month.  I did pick up locally a large Buddy L tanker and a Keystone wrecker both mid 1920’s.
> 
> View attachment 1697560
> 
> ...



Nice trio, love the "Red Baby"


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2022)

mike j said:


> Finished this Ammonite reproduction out of local sandstone from an old railroad bridge. Years of iron leeching into the stone gave it an interesting patina IMHO. Hoisted a celebratory pint and it helps show the scale too.
> 
> View attachment 1697695



That is fan-freakin-tastic! 🍺


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 18, 2022)

Got a couple sets of pedals and a badge this past week


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> *BAM! *Just like that back to Christmas day ten years old. Thank you for that much needed trip, does he still have his bionic parts in his arm? My fingers are crossed.



Ha! Thanks Paul! Yessir...Bionic inserts are present! (& another set of Red Tennies, too)


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Ha! Thanks Paul! Yessir...Bionic inserts are present! (& another set of Red Tennies, too)




I always loved the exploding brief case


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Ha! Thanks Paul! Yessir...Bionic inserts are present! (& another set of Red Tennies, too)



wow, great score so jealous


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 18, 2022)

I cleaned and primed a couple old Schwinn lightweight forks.


----------



## tjkajecj (Sep 18, 2022)

Picked these Colsons up this afternoon.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> I cleaned and primed a couple old Schwinn lightweight forks.
> 
> View attachment 1697854




Nice! Are you going to list those on ebay and call them NOS left over Schwinn lightweight forks?  😜  Are they postwar forks?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nice! Are you going to list those on ebay and call them NOS left over Schwinn lightweight forks?  😜  Are they postwar forks?




No, more as "rare prototypes"...

They're both post-war. One is a 1950s fork with long impressions on the insides of the blades, the other is a 1940s fork with the short impressions.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 18, 2022)

Went to a festival/car show yesterday afternoon for some family time and somehow another crusty creature followed me home.  Discovered it hanging in the rafters of an old store....March of 1971 5 speed Fastback. 
Not sure what mexican food they were eating to blow the seat out like that but its actually cleaning up really well.
Need a derailleur, seat, grip, cables and tires.  Has an S6 on the rear but im gonna leave it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Went to a festival/car show yesterday afternoon for some family time and somehow another crusty creature followed me home.  Discovered it hanging in the rafters of an old store....March of 1971 5 speed Fastback.
> Not sure what mexican food they were eating to blow the seat out like that but its actually cleaning up really well.
> Need a derailleur, seat, grip, cables and tires.  Has an S6 on the rear but im gonna leave it.
> 
> ...



I found one for you Chris.

58 Huffy built Western Flyer.  A behind the barn find.

Going to sell the tank.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 18, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I found one for you Chris.
> 
> 58 Huffy built Western Flyer.  A behind the barn find.
> 
> ...



Boy that thing does have some cancer doesnt it!  Lol. Actually may need that upper truss rod bracket!


----------



## Rollo (Sep 18, 2022)

Brought home these ladies from the Royal Oak Bike swap ... '70 Collegiate and a '71 Suburban both five speeds ... fifty bucks each ...   
... sporting Schwinn and Miller generator lights ...


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2022)

It's clear I don't know what I'm doing with this "I" phone yet, old dog/new tricks thing. I'm sure everyone is sick of seeing pics of my Corvette, but I haven't run it with the hard top much. It still has the GM stamp in white in the middle. I may have a video ( 2 seconds) and 1 pics here? I dunno, vid vanished?


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Boy that thing does have some cancer doesnt it!  Lol. Actually may need that upper truss rod bracket!



I need the stem, it is soaking right now, the bolt head snapped right off when I tried to move it.

I had one blurry photo of this when I agreed to buy it, 140 mile round trip, wasn't coming home empty handed.


----------



## stoney (Sep 18, 2022)

Nashman said:


> It's clear I don't know what I'm doing with this "I" phone yet, old dog/new tricks thing. I'm sure everyone is sick of seeing pics of my Corvette, but I haven't run it with the hard top much. It still has the GM stamp in white in the middle. I may have a video ( 2 seconds) and 1 pics here? I dunno, vid vanished?View attachment 1697994



Love them with the hardtops on.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 18, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I need the stem, it is soaking right now, the bolt head snapped right off when I tried to move it.
> 
> I had one blurry photo of this when I agreed to buy it, 140 mile round trip, wasn't coming home empty handed.



Ive come home with some bikes like that fir sure.  Well let me know if the strut rod bracket comes off.  I THINK thats what i need for my 39 firestone!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Sep 18, 2022)

Made a trade for this Hinsdale, Illinois plate and found an AMC Pacer grille at a swap meet.


----------



## 4scuda (Sep 18, 2022)

A very long day of Buy, Sell, and Trade. Drove three hours picked up a collection loaded it in the rain.  Sold a few. Drove a little further and traded one. Finally got home have yet to have a chance to look at the parts boxes.  Hopefully now will come more sell.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> 👍 Ive come home with some bikes like that fir sure.  Well let me know if the strut rod bracket comes off.  I THINK thats what i need for my 39 firestone!




A bit hard to tell from the one pic but I believe you are correct about the bracket Chris. 👍 

I forgot to add earlier that I have been looking for the rubber straps to fo with my Yakima Big Horn bike rack that's about 25 years old to no avail. I could probably find them online, if I shopped online. I was in a Car Craft Auto parts trying to find lug nuts dor my '98 Ford Expedition to replace some that snapped off. Not as easy as it should be since nobody carries M12x1.75 lug nuts for a aftermarket rim. Had to get them at the tire shop.....
To make a long story a bit longer, I did see some rubber strap thingies in a clearance bin at the auto parts store that could work with my rack!! 



Turns out they work better than the straps designed for the rack & cheaper too! so I went & got a couple more. 🤓


----------



## nick tures (Sep 18, 2022)

rummage sale pixie and a bike mount for the wall, and a Nos 65 stingray pedal  thanks Rick , looking for a left side if anyone has one ?


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Went to a festival/car show yesterday afternoon for some family time and somehow another crusty creature followed me home.  Discovered it hanging in the rafters of an old store....March of 1971 5 speed Fastback.
> Not sure what mexican food they were eating to blow the seat out like that but its actually cleaning up really well.
> Need a derailleur, seat, grip, cables and tires.  Has an S6 on the rear but im gonna leave it.
> 
> ...



I’ve got a ratty pea picker seat that would be right at home on this bike!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 18, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I’ve got a ratty pea picker seat that would be right at home on this bike!



Im listening...haha


----------



## nick tures (Sep 18, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I’ve got a ratty pea picker seat that would be right at home on this bike!



not trying to start anything if Chris  dont want it how much you want ?


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im listening...haha



I’ll shoot you some pics tomorrow.😎


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 18, 2022)

Some much needed parts. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Sep 24, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> A quiet week but I did buy this belt drive Parlee at a yard sale. And a kids Electra I don’t have a pic of the Electra on my phone sorry. View attachment 1697599



Nice score on the Priority!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

Nashman said:


> It's clear I don't know what I'm doing with this "I" phone yet, old dog/new tricks thing. I'm sure everyone is sick of seeing pics of my Corvette, but I haven't run it with the hard top much. It still has the GM stamp in white in the middle. I may have a video ( 2 seconds) and 1 pics here? I dunno, vid vanished?View attachment 1697994



I apologize for posting this as someone complained about me posting "non new/during the week" material on the Sunday. Like all things in life, I "overdo" or inadvertently "skirt" the rules. I'm a rebel, what can I say? This picture of the '61 with the hardtop was new material in many ways. I had only put it on one other time in a year, and not photographed well. I was excited about it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 25, 2022)

I think you're ok commenting on what's in the thread. Just don't try posting a new "Show & Tell" item. That's when they release the hounds! 🤣 🐕🐕🐕🐕🐕🐕🥷👨‍🌾👩‍🌾🧑‍🌾


----------

